# Darksouls nur im kleinen Fenster...



## NeO126 (23. Februar 2013)

Hi kennt ihr den Fehler das Darksouls nur im einem kleinen fenster ausgeführt wird ? Auch wenn ich vollbild einstelle... das game findet trotzdem nur um kleinen fenster statt ( der rest des Bildschirms ist Schwarz) und ich sehe auch weiterhin den Mauszeiger vom Desktop... 

Was kann ich da machen? 

mfg
Neo126


----------



## chbdiablo (23. Februar 2013)

dsfix readme lesen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2013)

Anti-Aliasing im Spiel ausstellen, dann sollte das weg sein


----------



## NeO126 (28. Februar 2013)

Hey em ich habe ein Logitech Gamepad kann man das garnicht Konfigurieren ? ist ein Xbox pad das was man braucht ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2013)

Ja, das kann sein, dass es nur mit dem xbox-Pad läuft. Aber schau mal am Pad, manche Pads haben zwei Betriebsmodi, da gibt es dann einen umschalter, durch den quasi xbox "simuliert" wird.


----------

